# Pronghorn Antelope Cape Late Season Wyoming Buck FS



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have a fresh Buck Pronghorn Antelope cape that was taken in the Casper area Wyoming at the end of October 2018. My son decide to European his mount after we have the antelope caped by a professional taxidermist. The cape has really long hair, over 2 inches and is beautiful and will make a great shoulder mount. This was off of the animal and cooling in 40 degree weather 30 minutes after shooting the buck. The cape was then stored in ice chest overnight and then removed from the skull and froze the next day. It should have no slippage, however, I can not guarantee that. Sold as is. Asking $45 obo. Located in Utah county.


----------

